# Convert .wpl files to DVD?



## aimeelou (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm just wondering if there is any software that can convert .wpl files (video not audio) into another format so I can burn it onto a DVD. 

I understand from looking around that .wpl is an extension that refers to the location rather than the format and it was suggested to change the extension to .txt, then open it up in notepad to discover the URL. I've done this but have no idea what to do with the information there


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

What is the information there?


----------



## aimeelou (Dec 15, 2006)

<?wpl version="1.0"?>
<smil>

<author/>
tir prince

<seq>
<media src="mms://s4c.unique-media.tv/s4c_uk/3rdp/ebuc/rasus/2007/279.asf"/>
</seq>

</smil>

I don't understand what it means or what I do with it, or indeed whether I can do anything with it.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

I don't think there is anything you can do with the info, you don't have the content to burn, only a link to where it is streamed from. Where did you get this?


----------



## aimeelou (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought that might be the case. The video was on, www.bhrc.org.uk. 
But I'm actually looking into it on someone elses behalf, so I'll just have to tell him no can do. Perhaps he could contact the site directly and ask for a copy.

When I first googled 'convert .wpl to dvd' I came across a software package that claimed to do just that called OJOsoft avi converter. Seems a bit of a dubious claim though if all you have is a link to a streamed video?


----------



## aimeelou (Dec 15, 2006)

Where are my manners?
Terribly sorry Mystic Eyes, I forgot to thank you.
My Mother would tan my hide if she knew.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

aimeelou said:


> Where are my manners?
> Terribly sorry Mystic Eyes, I forgot to thank you.
> My Mother would tan my hide if she knew.


No thanks needed, wish I could have helped. That said I'm sure there is probably a way to grab and convert what you need, Firefox has a few add-ons that may do the trick. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

.wpl is Windows Play List that is created in Windows Media Player. The file with .asf is what you need. You should be able to use File > Open URL in Windows Media Player to view it.


----------



## aimeelou (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks couriant. I tried upening the URL in WMP, but it just played the video - what my friend actually wants to do is convert the .asf into another format, so it can then be transferred onto a DVD.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

.asf is an extension for the stream. You would need a program that can capture the stream and convert it but I don't know any of the top of my head.

Though it may fall under copyright material so I would suggest to check that too.


----------

